
12-year-old kid learned to code on Codecademy, speaking at SXSW! - pcunite
http://venturebeat.com/2013/08/14/this-12-year-old-kid-learned-to-code-on-codecademy-built-5-apps-and-is-speaking-at-sxsw/#!
======
pcunite
I wonder what will happen when _everyone_ calls themselves a programmer. Will
it be like what is happening now with the photography industry?

~~~
dalke
Or will it be like the elevator operator industry, where people might not
realize it used to be a job? (There are of course a few elevator operator jobs
in the world.)

